# Popeye



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

How you doing?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Popeye:How are things going? When do you leave for Bosnia?JeanG


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi, Eric and JeanG!I am so sorry for not replying before.Eric,I haven't even said thank you for your last post in my previous thread. I am so sorry. I really appreciate all the advice.I've been sooooo busy gettirng ready for the trip home. I also had to finish my proposal for my masters thesis, which was hard to do, because my mind kept wandering off thinking about my upcoming voyage.I've been OK. I am trying to prepare mentally for everything that's coming up. I even think that I am going to go on a road trip with my friends in ex-Yugoslavia (thanks, Eric), so whatever happens - happens.I had a mild attack Monday evening. I've been experiencing some strange shooting pain from time to time all over my body and also a lot of muscle twitching. But, I think it's just stress and my nerves.Thanks again for everything, guys!I don't know if I mentioned that I have a real phobia of flying. But, I think I found the solution to it thanks to my IBS







: I've been thinking that I am really an unlucky person to have IBS, but, then, I cannot be SO unlucky to have IBS and to die in a plane crash.







I'll let you know how everything went when I come back on the 6th of June.Thanks again and see ya!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, Have a great trip and enjoy visiting with your friends.







I don't want a postcard that says, "the weather is here wish you were beautiful" either.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

"the weather is here wish you were beautiful"LOL!!!














Thanks, Eric!!!


----------

